# February Fun 2011



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi folks,

Looking for some input for trip suggestions around the last two weeks of February 2011.

I've been searching the forums (Search => February) and will continue to search and [re]search to generate ideas

What I've found so far leans towards Utah.

Some background - Ontario, Canada snowboarders and skiers with skill levels around "Whistler's Blue/Single black diamond". We've been to Whistler a few times and handled ourselves well; I personally have also been to Revelstoke, Banff, Kicking Horse, Panorama, Fernie. Not afraid to go off-piste, not afraid to do a little bit of hiking to earn our turns, but not equipped for backcountry (both training and equipment). No experience with the park. Glades are awesome!

We're interested in breaking into the US for something different and provide ourselves with more options. The prospects of La Nina this year hint that no matter what we choose on the West Coast, it ought to be a great.

Looking for

1. Powder!
2. Varied terrain
3. Good value (cheap lift tickets in relation to terrain/rideable area/conditions)
4. Cheap accommodations (preferably with a kitchenette of some sort)

I've found the threads for Utah 1, Utah 2, Baker so far

We'll be renting vehicle so traveling to other resorts for a day trip is definitely an option. A spot that is relatively central to a few resorts would be awesome. Cheap accommodations are the way to go - renting an apartment, motel/inn/suites with kitchenette, clean hostels. Apres is not mandatory, as long as it's not dead and quiet - some signs of life are welcome 

Let me know if I haven't included enough information. I will continue to search and comb the forums

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

yea. I'd say Salt Lake City is probably the way to go. It's real easy to fly in here. Closest major airport to major ski resorts in the west. Car rental is right at the airport. easy as hell. You can be on the slopes within an hour of your place touching down. There are at least 8 different snowboarding resorts within an hour of the airport in Utah. Great riding. I'd recommend staying in sandy, utahand hitting Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton. Then driving over to Park City and hitting Park City Mtn Resort and the canyons. and I'd also recommend a drive up to ogden to ride at powder mountain. There is a cheap super 8 motel in sandy that I stayed at that is totally legit. cheap rooms and nice place right at the base of the little and big cottonwood canyon roads.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm from ontario too and we're heading out to big white the second last week of february. the hostel is $210 each for 8 days, not too shabby


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

and yea, revelstoke, fernie and whistler are unreal places, i just gotta get my buddies to stop having such a bad view of whistler and actually ride there


----------



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I agree, you can generally find a quiet spot in Whistler/Blackcomb where there aren't too many people.

Best powder I experienced so far was Revelstoke - even during the dry period last February I was swimming in waist deep powder =D

Big White was also a suggestion for a big trip - I'm trying to convince everyone to go southside since the dollar is good, and with La Nina it seems like a good one-two punch.

The reason I'm leaning toward Utah is because it sounds fun for one, but also not as expensive as most other placed - and with a great board like this finding those cheaper places to stay that aren't in the middle of nowhere or too far from everything is easier =D


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

corkboard said:


> Best powder I experienced so far was Revelstoke - even during the dry period last February I was swimming in waist deep powder =D


Great.. just made the next 3 months feel that much longer... I have a trip booked there for late January. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I just finished booking our January trip to the Colorado A-basin area. For 4 guys, using VRBO.com and preseason lift ticket specials (buy before November 15th), we are each paying $270 for 5 nights in a very nice condo, with 1 day at Loveland and 1 day at A-basin.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

you're going to colorado for 5 days and only riding two of them?!? that would be an epic fail.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

corkboard said:


> Yeah I agree, you can generally find a quiet spot in Whistler/Blackcomb where there aren't too many people.
> 
> Best powder I experienced so far was Revelstoke - even during the dry period last February I was swimming in waist deep powder =D
> 
> ...


i was there last february too, i guess a bit after you were though, because the first day was nice snow, and then it just got shitty and hard from there


----------



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah must have been because the rest of my trip also went downhill after that. Kicking Horse (2nd time), Banff were sort of lacking in snow, and Panorama was Rockorama - icy, rocky, and icy. Would have ended in a pretty mediocre note had the snow not returned when we hit Fernie


----------



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

Are there any good vacation rental sites to use for trip planning?

What are the ones people trust and rely on - good info, good selection, good rates?

I've peeked through VRBO, Tripadvisor so far.

Looking for something that will house 6-8 people, it's got a kitchen, cheap, and can park a car =D

Perhaps ppl have favorites?

Thanks!


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> you're going to colorado for 5 days and only riding two of them?!? that would be an epic fail.


Nope, 2 days of backcountry riding for the win.....


----------



## corkboard (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question about rental cars. Are chains or AWD or snowtires mandatory when heading out into the mountain areas?

Does anyone know if the Airport car rental companies (Avis, Budget, Enterprise, etc) provide snow tires at minimum?

What are the policies for entering the mountain areas? Has anyone been stopped by police with a rental car?

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

corkboard said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question about rental cars. Are chains or AWD or snowtires mandatory when heading out into the mountain areas?
> 
> ...


I can only speak of Tahoe, where it is easy to get a "snow" car at any rental place. Just tell 'em you're going skiing. You can even have 'em put racks on for you, but the added rental fee tends to be steep. We always just get an SUV with 4WD. It's a little confusing at first, because the signs will say "CHAINS MANDATORY" but that only means if you have a 2WD car. 4WD w/snow tires is okay (there is a red dot on the sidewall that CalTrans uses to spot the lawbreakers). And I think you'll find that you absolutely CANNOT put chains on your rental. Most rental companies have a stiff fine added to your bill if they find you used them. And if you use 'em and one breaks or otherwise damages the car, you're screwed.


----------

